# Kessel Raing Ferrari F430 Challenge



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

Been awhile since I posted anything. I haven't quite finished much either, but I am slowly getting back into the swing of things and am working on a Lamborghini Muira right now.

Thought I would post a couple pictures of my extremely limited release of the Kessel Racing F430 Ferrari Challenge car, "the Shark".





































You can view the album http://public.fotki.com/73superduty/my_completed_model/fujimi-ferrari-f430/

Chris


----------



## vypurr59 (Sep 25, 2011)

That is one sweet Ferrrrrraaaarrriiiiii, Chris. Very Nice Job. Would look great on a shelf for sure.


----------



## whiskeyrat (May 7, 2012)

NICE! Super sharp and clean build.


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

I agree with the other guys - fine looking car


----------



## -Hemi- (May 5, 2014)

...I'd LOVE to find a "Black & Decker" windshield decal to go onto my "Monster Truck, that BE TOTALLY awesome as a sponsor!!!!

GREAT build! Very clean looking too!


----------

